# Simple Animated Lower Thirds with Control Panel



## roleli (Mar 22, 2022)

roleli submitted a new resource:

Simple Animated Lower Thirds with Control Panel - Simple animated lower 3rds - custom dock



> This tools builds on the work done by from from1975 with Animated-Lower-Thirds-With-Control-Panel.  This allows you create and edit lower 3rds and show and hide them easily.
> 
> *Features*
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

